# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد >  قالب برای انجمن ...

## Hamid_PaK

پیرو پیشنهاد دوست خوبم *Inprise* در مورد ایجاد قالبهای جدید برای انجمن لازم دیدم که این موضوع رو ایجاد کنم ...
خوب ابتدا مدیران باید چهار چوب کار را معین کنند.

منتظریم ، یا حق ...

----------


## Hamid_PaK

ظاهرا این موضوع از چشم همگان دور مانده است !!!
امید جان چرا پس نظری در این باره ندادید ؟؟؟

من پیشنهاد می کنم چندین قالب برای رای گیری به نمایش گذاشته شوند ، بعد کار را شروع کنیم ...

یا حق ...

----------


## Identifier

اگر قالبی همانند مجید طراحی شود به نظرم جالب میشه.

----------


## Hamid_PaK

> اگر قالبی همانند مجید طراحی شود به نظرم جالب میشه.


قالب مورد نظر در این آدرس می باشد : majidonline.com

----------


## Hamid_PaK

یه پیش نمایش از قالبی که دارم آماده می کنم ...






لینک دانلود تصویر

از مدیران سایت خواهش می کنم در مورد اشکالی که در جای نمایش آخرین ارسالها پیش آمده نیز مرا یاری کنند ...

با تشکر ، حق ...

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

من هم چند تا قالب دارم فقط نمی دونم که از قالب های غیرمجاز هم توی این فورم استفاده می کنن یا حتما" باید رجیستر شده باشه ؟

----------


## CodeMasterX

حامد جان من از این قالب خیلی خوشم اومد!
ولقعا کارت خوبه، دستت درد نکنه.مدیران سایت یه لطفی بکنید و اگر امکانش هست اشکالات احتمالی این قالب رو برطرف کنیم و همچین فالب هایی رو در سایت قرار بدیم.

با تشکر،
آرمین.

----------


## SYNDROME

با سلام
چطوری حامد جان؟
خیلی کم می بینیمت.(بنده کم سعادتم)
کار قشنگه ولی به نظر خودت بهتر نیست از حالتهای 3D نیز در قالب استفاده کنی تا بیشتر ارزش کارت رو نشان بده.
یا حق ! ! !

----------


## oxygenws

خوبه، فقط یک کم زیادی شبیه انجمن مجید آنلاین شده :(
ضمن اینکه با هر گونه حذف جلف بازی در این قالب موافقم...

----------


## Identifier

شکل کلی قالب خوبه! فقظ یک خورده Header بیشتر باید کاربشه !

----------


## Hamid_PaK

> بهتر نیست از حالتهای 3D نیز در قالب استفاده کنی


اگر مورد خواصی مد نظرتون هست ، به آن اشاره کنید.




> خوبه، فقط یک کم زیادی شبیه انجمن مجید آنلاین شده :(
> ضمن اینکه با هر گونه حذف جلف بازی در این قالب موافقم...


پیشنهاد می کنید کدام قسمت تغییر کند تا کمتر شباهت داشته باشد و دقیقا کدام قسمت باعث جلف شدن قالب شده.




> یک خورده Header بیشتر باید کاربشه


ساده است ؟؟؟

یا حق ...

----------


## oxygenws

> پیشنهاد می کنید کدام قسمت تغییر کند تا کمتر شباهت داشته باشد و دقیقا کدام قسمت باعث جلف شدن قالب شده.


در مورد شباهت که نمی دونم... شما گرافیک دیزاینری :)
در مورد جلف بودن، منظورم طرح شما نبود :) کلا گفتم.... خلاصه اینکه ما کوچیکیم.

----------


## SYNDROME

با سلام



> اگر مورد خواصی مد نظرتون هست ، به آن اشاره کنید.
> یا حق ...


منظورم استفاده از افکتهای فتوشاپ بود ولی نمی توانم نمونه آن را اضافه کنم.
اگر می تونید مرا راهنمایی کنید تا قرار دهم؟

----------


## Hamid_PaK

دکمه ها هم طراحی شد ...








یا حق ...

----------


## CodeMasterX

دکمه ها خیلی خوب شدن.
حمید جان میشه Header رو کمی پربارتر کرد ؟ منظورم شلوغ بازی نیست ولی یکمی پرتر باشه.
(نظر شخصی بنده است البته!)

----------


## Identifier

بسیار عالی, 

پس از اتمام مراحل طراحی؛ نتیجه کار را برای بنده ارسال نمایید.

نظر شخصی بنده در مورد Header :

اگر امکانش وجود داشته باشه Header بدون گردینت طراحی بشه فکر میکنم برای فروم مناسب تر باشه. و صرفاً افکت هایی همچون افکت VISTA استفاده بشه فکر میکنم جذابیت خوبی داشته باشه و همچنین از خسته کردن کاربر جلوگیری کنه.


با تشکر

----------


## oxygenws

> اگر امکانش وجود داشته باشه Header بدون گردینت طراحی بشه فکر میکنم برای فروم مناسب تر باشه. و صرفاً *افکت هایی همچون افکت VISTA استفاده بشه* فکر میکنم جذابیت خوبی داشته باشه و همچنین از خسته کردن کاربر جلوگیری کنه.


جانم؟؟؟ خین و خین ریزی به پا نشه اینجا!!!!
اصلا تم رو بزن تریپ اوبونتو، نارنجی و قهوه ای و ... :> :پی

----------


## Identifier

> جانم؟؟؟ خین و خین ریزی به پا نشه اینجا!!!!
> اصلا تم رو بزن تریپ اوبونتو، نارنجی و قهوه ای و ... :> :پی


@hamid_pak
جدی نگیر

@OxygenWS
یعنی KDE شما از این قرطی بازی ها نداره ؟ اتفاقاً Theme ویستا رو که دیدم یادم به یکی از Theme های KDE افتاد.

----------


## oxygenws

> @OxygenWS
> یعنی KDE شما از این قرطی بازی ها نداره ؟ اتفاقاً Theme ویستا رو که دیدم یادم به یکی از Theme های KDE افتاد.


لازم به ذکر است اوبونتو، به طور پیشفرض، KDE نداره و GNOME داره :>
و اصلا از ظاهر KDE خوشم نمیاد.

----------


## Hamid_PaK

> اگر امکانش وجود داشته باشه Header بدون گردینت طراحی بشه فکر میکنم برای فروم مناسب تر باشه


اگر منظورتون گریدینت آبی به سفید هست ، میتونید ببینید که چه اتفاقی می افتد !!!


به نظرتون این یکی چطوره (البته روی آرم یا همون سمبول زیاد کار نکردم) ؟؟؟


یا حق ...

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

> اصلا از ظاهر KDE خوشم نمیاد.


دقیقا" من هم از GNOME خوشم نمی آد و فقط KDE رو می پسندم  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## Inprise

من هم در مورد theme با امید موافقم . نگاهی به تم های ClearLook اوبونتو بنداز .

----------


## Hamid_PaK

> نگاهی به تم های ClearLook اوبونتو بنداز .


شرمنده فرزاد خان یک لینک معرفی ضمیمه کنید ، هیچ اطلاعتی در موردش ندارم ...

با تشکر ، یا حق ...

----------


## SYNDROME

با سلام



> اگر مورد خواصی مد نظرتون هست ، به آن اشاره کنید.
> یا حق ...



حمید جان منظورم این جور کارها بود.
البته این یک تیکه از آرم شرکت است.ترسیدم کامل بگذارم مدیران سایت بگویند تبلیغ است.
اگر کل اونو خواستی و مانعی نداشت بگو همینجا بگذارم و در غیر این صورت برایت پیغام خصوصی بفرستم.
مدیران سایت اگر مشکلی ندارد و تبلیغ نیست کاملش را بگذارم.
یا علی . . .

----------


## oxygenws

@حمید.



این لینک ها رو ببینی کمکت می کنه.

http://www.kde-look.org/content/show...?content=49582
https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Inco...ht=%28human%29

----------


## Hamid_PaK

به امید خدا تموم شد ...
امیدوارم که آخرین ویرایش بوده باشه ...
این هم چند تا تصویر از قسمتهای قالب :










دیگه بقیه داستان رو باید به مدیران سایت بسپاریم (بسته برای دوست خوبم Identifier ارسال شد).

با تشکر ، یا حق ...

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

عجب قالبی شده ! حمید جان واقعا" که یه *گرافیست* هستی

----------

